# Navarre Beach 24 May



## KnottiBoi (May 10, 2009)

It wasnt raining and the wind was off so I decided to go out. Had the beach to myself until about 0900, caught two hammer heads and a 12" redfish. Took photos, do-hooked and returned them. Caught one HH on my med duty, 15 lbs test and boy was thet fun! Zzzzzzzz, Zzzzzzz.... spooling line, took 5 mins to get it in. It was about 3 foot, second fish was small red maybe 12 inches and last one was another HH on the surf pole. Still peeled of line, cranked down the drag and and ended up with another 3 footer. After that beach got busy, people walking under my lines, screaming kids, etc. packed it in untilthis evening for some more fishing.

CD Knottiboi


----------



## KnottiBoi (May 10, 2009)

Sorry those were bonnethead sharks.

CD KnottiBoi


----------



## ewaters (May 19, 2009)

Good job on the fish, but that's a whiting in the picture, not a redfish.


----------



## KnottiBoi (May 10, 2009)

Thanks, I just looked it up, was posting update when I got your reply. Is a Kingfish the same as a Whiting? ID Chart I saw had both names?


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

yep


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

Legal fish and damn fine eatin!!


----------



## OutdoorAviator (Jan 8, 2009)

Great looking fish! What did you catch them on? Were you yaking your baits out, or casting from the shore??


----------



## KnottiBoi (May 10, 2009)

I was wading out to the waters break, (first drop off)and slingshotting fresh dead shrimp on a double wire leader with two one oz weights.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice catch!! Looked like a fun day


----------



## mehill10 (Oct 25, 2007)

I thought bonnethead sharks were a type of hammerhead shark that liked to eat crabs 

AM I wrong?


----------



## dwmeyer98 (May 16, 2009)

As far as I know, you are correct about the Bonnet heads being crustacean eaters. To my knowledge they are a close cousin of the Hammerhead as well. They look like a fun time. Certainly better than catching nothing at all.


----------



## KnottiBoi (May 10, 2009)

Bonnetheads are part of the HH family of sharks. Went out again this morning at 0530 and caught another 4 footer, Don my naeighbor from Full Draw Archery and Bernie from HF caught two Pomps and something tried to pull my pole in the water... I just caught the poleas it hit the sand, fish flipped in the water, tossed the hook and gave me the fishy finger. *-( 

Sorry no pictures, but the budwieser girls were there so I was preoccupied.


----------



## dwmeyer98 (May 16, 2009)

It sounds like a good day, as long as he shares the pomps.


----------



## dwmeyer98 (May 16, 2009)

What are you using for bait btw. I wouldn't mind catching a couple of sharks.


----------



## KnottiBoi (May 10, 2009)

Yesterday I was using fresh dead shrimp with the heads popped off. Using whole or half depending on the size. Today I caught the shark on a pomp rig with pink beads and yellow/white floats using big sand fleas. Caught about 30 Fleas in 10 mins, brought the rest home and flash boiled them and stuck em in the freezer for next time.

Cut bait works good, lady fish, mullet, cigar minnows etc. Make sure you have a good leader...


----------



## dwmeyer98 (May 16, 2009)

I have a bunch of whole Bonita, just have not found the right spot yet.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I fished in the surf yesterday at Navarre. I couldn't get out as far as I wanted because it was rough. 

I was using frozen sand fleas that I caught this spring. Caught one 14" pomp around noon.


----------



## jlk0007 (Mar 27, 2009)

"the Budweiser girls were there"

EXACTLY why we need pictures.......


----------

